# Help: Cannot connect to TiVo



## qliedtke (Jan 20, 2006)

I followed these directions on Steve Jenkins' site to set a static IP on my TiVo (I'd post the link but I have not made 5 posts yet). Basically all I did was comment out two lines in the rc[dot]net* file and replace them with two new ones. The problem is that now I cannot connect to my TiVo's IP address; no ping, no tivoweb, no FTP. Before when the TiVo was using DHCP, I did not have any problems.

What can I do the troubleshoot the problem?

Quentin.

*rc[dot]net isn't actually the name of the file I edited, but I had to write it this way to get around the URL posting limitation.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the best diagnostic tool for a tivo is a serial cable.
not sure what file you edited, but if you used ftp to xfer it and forgot to chmod it executable, that could cause networking to stop working.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

A first step might be to determine the TiVO's current IP address by running AngryIP Scanner. Look for an IP that you don't recognize, and try to load it in your browser.. or telnet program.


----------



## qliedtke (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks stevecon, I tried this already


----------



## qliedtke (Jan 20, 2006)

BTUx9: what do I need to do in order to trouble shoot with a serial cable?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if serial bash is enabled, then you should be able to check the file, etc. from the bash prompt.
If not, then I'm afraid pulling the drive and checking it on a PC is about your only option


----------

